# Prohibit dosage



## AntheaT

Hi,

I have a pkt of Prohibit and I'd like to know how much to mix up for the goat dose.

You mix a pkt (52g) into 517.53ml - and then dose that at 2 mL per 50 lb body weight for sheep.

How do I mix it correctly for goats?


----------



## Rose

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/worming-worms-wormers-21389/


----------



## AntheaT

Thanks Rose, but I don't want to mix up the entire package.

Is the sheep dose correct for goats? I thought it needed to be 1.5x the sheep dose. The dose in the article is the same as the sheep dose.

*E*. Levamisole (wormer) Prohibit (Levamisole Concentrated Drench Solutuion) 
Add one packet to 17 and 1/2 ounces of water, I am using snowcone syrup. Give at 2cc orally per 50 pounds. Be pretty accurate with these weights as this product can cause frothing at the mouth.


----------



## Rose

I've not used it personally.


----------



## hsmomof4

If you don't want to mix the whole packet, you're going to have to do the math to figure out how to scale it back. (ie, divide everything by the same number for half a packet or 1/3 of a packet, etc). You'll want an accurate scale that measures in grams to do it properly.


----------



## AntheaT

Hi Stacey,

I don't have a problem with that - what I'm trying to find out is what the GOAT dosage is.


----------



## hsmomof4

I would go with what the dosage listed above is.


----------



## hsmomof4

And I deleted the other post because you are asking the same question here. You only need to ask it once.


----------



## AntheaT

The listed dosage is for SHEEP.

It is not for goats. I am trying to find out what the correct dosage is for GOATS.

Looking at other sites, the levamisole goat dosage is 12mg/kg of bodyweight which is approx 1.5x what it is for sheep.

I'm trying to find out what the correct amount is to mix up.


----------



## KJFarm

Anthea, the dose for goats is 2cc/50# orally. Do not overdose this drug, use in pregnant does, or give if they are on antibiotics.


----------



## hsmomof4

Althea, it only stands to reason that we are going to give you instructions on how to dose this med based on what's here. If you are getting different information from other sites, then you'll either have to ask them or figure it out yourself, based on who you trust. I personally don't feel comfortable telling someone else how to mix up a medication for their animals, based on information that I haven't seen, from sources that I don't know, for a drug that I haven't used. If I did the math for you and something happened to your animals, then what? At BEST, I'd feel terrible and you'd be very angry.


----------



## AntheaT

Thanks for the responses.

BTW, my name is ANTHEA, not Althea


----------



## hsmomof4

Oops! Sorry, Anthea! :blush


----------



## Andi

Did the math dang site said msg was to short lets try this again

Dose 2 cc = 0.06762805 ounces / 50#
Concentrated formula tells you - so you can divide 52 grams by 17.5 = 2.972 grams per fluid oz if you do not want to mix whole package.

Standard 
.5 (1/2 fluid oz) / 50#.....--- 0.5 ounces = 14.786765 cc
Divide 52 grams by 128 fl oz = 0.406 gram per fluid oz

What I did first time was just mixed up the whole 52 grams to 128 fluid oz and dosed 1cc per 20#
It worked I did a fecal 10 days after first dose and egg count was minimal actually only found 2 on slide from a Doe that before treatment had over 18 eggs of HC, I still followed with a second dose 14th day. This was my experience recommended to me by another goat person that only uses Prohibit. Its been 2 months now and I will be running another fecal on friday just to double check but all goats treated are still doing well.
Also I was told with Prohibit this dewormer inhibits thiamine so do recommend giving a dose of B complex as well.


----------

